# Question about my 1985 300zx...



## acdcledzep2 (May 1, 2017)

I've recently purchased a 1985 Nissan 300zx (non-turbo, completely stock), and was wondering if there were any recommendations on how to up my HP without spending too much money. I would appreciate any feedback, thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Two ways to get big HP increases:
- Nitrous Oxide. Cheapest.
- Turbo Charge. Much more expensive.


----------

